# Some New Ducks and Geese



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Mar24

Terry


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

They are really beautiful, are you keeping them all?


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

They are all so cute and sweet looking I need to ask you a question though, how many birds, pigeons, ducks, geese, swans, hookbills, pigeons, starlings, crows or WHATEVER do you have? LOL You seem to have a never ending supply of space for all these critters. What is your max out number?


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, has "Mom" lived in the wild all this time? She looks remarkably good to be that age.

Enjoyed the duckies a lot.

Maggie


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Maggie .. according to the employees at the water district, Mom and her mate had been there for at least 18 years. Though the employees fed the domestic pair of geese, they were pretty much on their own. Last week I got a call asking if I could come and get the male who had apparently been hit by a car or by one of the big water trucks. Sadly, he died before I could get there. They called yesterday to say that Mom was profoundly depressed and calling and calling and calling for her mate. Since she was the lone domestic goose there, I made arrangements to pick her up today. She will go to Bart's and will live with his Granny Goose who is about 25 years old. Mom is not at all tame or human friendly, but she seems to be fine with the other geese that are here right now.

Brad .. during the END epidemic I think had around 150 pigeons and doves here, probably 80-100 ducks geese .. it was wall to wall birds in the backyard. That was an emergency situation, and there simply was no place else for the birds to be. In practical and real terms, I am "full" when the duck count gets to about 20, the goose count to 4 or more, and the doves and pigeons up to 40-50. When I get full, then it's time for a trip to Bart's with all those that have either grown up or regained their health to the point where they are adoptable. 

Treesa .. no, I won't be keeping them all. 

Obviously, the number of permanent birds here increases over time with those that are not adoptable or releasable .. I really need to win the lottery soon, so I can move to the country on a large piece of property  

Terry


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

TAWhatley said:


> Brad .. during the END epidemic I think had around 150 pigeons and doves here, probably 80-100 ducks geese .. it was wall to wall birds in the backyard. That was an emergency situation, and there simply was no place else for the birds to be. In practical and real terms, I am "full" when the duck count gets to about 20, the goose count to 4 or more, and the doves and pigeons up to 40-50. When I get full, then it's time for a trip to Bart's with all those that have either grown up or regained their health to the point where they are adoptable.


HOLY COW, that's just so much, I can't believe that you had to house that many birds at one point!!!!! Yes, I do see your point though, it was an emergency situation but STILL!!!!! 

Your "practical" numbers are much more in line with what I would have assumed, maybe a bit more but they aren't unreasonable. I too hope you win the lottery Terry, God knows you deserve it and I know that you'd love the farm life that people like Jimmy are lucky to have


Keep playing those lucky numbers and good luck


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Poor Mom. Losing her mate after all those years, then being uprooted as well. Good thing she has such stellar folks watching out for her!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pigeonpal2002 said:


> HOLY COW, that's just so much, I can't believe that you had to house that many birds at one point!!!!! Yes, I do see your point though, it was an emergency situation but STILL!!!!!


Well, when Bart got quarantined, he had 300+ ducks and geese on his property and probably an equal number of doves and pigeons. That was such an awful time .. I will never forget begging people on my various bird lists to donate funds to feed all the birds that had gotten "trapped" at Bart's place and the incredible response that was received. Truly, we had no way to afford the food and care for such numbers, and had it not been for my beloved internet friends, we never would have made it through.

Terry


----------

